# What's allowed in the exam



## cdcengineer (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm prepping my references to bring into the exam. I live in Colorado and the state website reads as follows...

_You may bring notes in a 3-ring binder in sheet protectors. These notes cannot be written in pencil; they must be written in pen, typed or if pencil, copied on a copier. These notes must remain bound and cannot be taken from the binder._

Does anyone know what they're talking about in sheet protectors? And no pencil notes? Seriously. I have notes throughout my textbooks in pencil.

Anyone taken the exam in CO? Can they provide advice?

Thanks


----------



## rshankle PE (Mar 4, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I'm prepping my references to bring into the exam. I live in Colorado and the state website reads as follows...
> _You may bring notes in a 3-ring binder in sheet protectors. These notes cannot be written in pencil; they must be written in pen, typed or if pencil, copied on a copier. These notes must remain bound and cannot be taken from the binder._
> 
> Does anyone know what they're talking about in sheet protectors? And no pencil notes? Seriously. I have notes throughout my textbooks in pencil.
> ...


Hi,

I'm taking the PE for the first time in April, but my understanding is you can't take ANY writing instrument with you into the exam, and you will be given a mechanical pencil. All of your notes, and marks in referrence material need to be non-pencil. This will allow the proctors to know what you wrote in your referrence material during the exam.

The concern here is that someone could walk into the exam and copy parts of the exam into their referrence material and leave with it. Therefore no pencil notes. (I am training myself not to write in my books with pencil while I take practice problems, and have a pen/highlighter next to me to mark items of interest.)

Folks more experienced with the exam process can chime in and correct me.

ps, Sheet protectors are big plastic envelopes that have 3 holes on the side that hold loose papers in binders.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 4, 2010)

I think sparrow covered it pretty well. If you have made notes in your references in pencil you may want to go back and re-write (go over them) with pen so there is no doubt you made them before the exam. If you have a lot of loose leaf notes in pencil just go photocopy them.

These are page protectors


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

Damn - I was hoping to avoid the sleeve headache.. More to prep for and pay for..


----------



## Rei (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm taking the test in texas, do i need the protective sleeve for every sheets? I plan to bring in a binder.


----------



## rshankle PE (Mar 4, 2010)

Rei said:


> I'm taking the test in texas, do i need the protective sleeve for every sheets? I plan to bring in a binder.


I think the sleeve is so you can see both sides of the paper without removing them from the binder. My guess would be if you have all the papers bound then the sleeves are not needed. (Although the papers can't be pencil.)


----------



## schmidty99 (Mar 4, 2010)

I emailed the testing service and he didn't say anything about writing notes in pencil being a problem. He just said to make sure it was "bound." This for Wisconsin, and the testing service is Professional Credential Services. http://www.pcshq.com/pcsweb/pcspages.nsf

"For materials in the exam room, you may bring any bound material. Loose leaf paper is not acceptable. If you have notes/calculations, then be sure they are in a 3 ring binder, as this is acceptable as bound material."

In another email he added this:

"Legal pads and spiral notebooks are not considered professional bound. Put notes in a 3 ring binder. Divider tabs are acceptable for binders.

Pen &amp; pencil are acceptable also. Just be sure you are not found writing on your notes during the examination. That is grounds for dismissal."

I'll clarify and report back.


----------



## schmidty99 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is what the dude replied:

"All reference materials must be professionally bound. There is no rule that says pencils notes are not allowed. 3 ring binders are considered professional bound. Just be sure you do not have loose leaf paper."

Hope that helps. BJS


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 5, 2010)

Schmidty

How'd you find out who the testing service was in your state? I need to do the same for CO. to verify what can and can't be brought in.

Thanks


----------



## schmidty99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd say if that's what the Colorado website says, it probably doesn't matter what the testing service says. (All states being different.) The testing service is given on the Wisconsin website so I just went there. After the Board approved me, they also sent a letter that told me what I had to do to register with the testing service (if I remember right). Good luck!


----------



## rjmaster19 (Mar 7, 2010)

Posted on another list by a Texas PE board member:

"Nothing with pencil marking is allowed. It's an exam security issue. Since you are only allowed to write with a pencil during the exam itself, if you don't have any pencil marking in your materials, it helps them feel secure that you are not writing down the exam questions to take them out. If you have materials with pencil you'll need to make copies of them to use them. Loose materials are not ok. Three ring binders are."

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/lic_pe_info.htm


----------

